# How long can I legally take my child out of school during term time?



## happydays123

Are there a set number of days that you are allowed to have your child out of school during term time?
We are unable to take a family holiday through the summer holiday or even at Easter. We have taken our family holidays at Christmas the past two years but this means we miss out on seeing our extended family at this special time. 
Whilst I obviously appreciate that time out of school is not ideal a our family holidays are so special to us all and we would always take school work with us.
Thanks x


----------



## lynn

happydays123 said:


> Are there a set number of days that you are allowed to have your child out of school during term time?
> We are unable to take a family holiday through the summer holiday or even at Easter. We have taken our family holidays at Christmas the past two years but this means we miss out on seeing our extended family at this special time.
> Whilst I obviously appreciate that time out of school is not ideal a our family holidays are so special to us all and we would always take school work with us.
> Thanks x


Are the childen at Spanish state school or International school? And what ages are they? If the children are in secondary school I would not advise missing any school at all. The amount of work they are going through in secondary level just can't be covered properly if you have missed school. I don't know what the 'legal' position is, but I would have thought that you would probably be best having a chat with the school itself? 
Are you unable to take holidays at Easter and Summer because of work commitments? Perhaps it would be possible to discuss this with your employer to see if anything could be done?
Just a few suggestions, and I'm sure others will be along with their input soon..


----------



## Caz.I

Yes i would ditto what Lynn says about talking to the school. I dont know what, if any, legal requirement there is but I think it will depend on the school. I dont think they like parents taking them out if it's a very common occurrence but if it's a couple of times a year it may not be a problem. This came up on another thread i think. Last year I had to take my son out of school about 10 days before they broke up for Christmas and it wasnt a problem I just had to write a note to advise them about it. But it could be different in your region, depending where you are.


----------



## happydays123

Thanks Lynn, Yes I'm having a meeting with school next week but I wanted an idea before I go. My son is 8 and in state school. My husband has his own business and March to october are his busiest months so it is impossible to be away then.


----------



## happydays123

Thanks Caz, I took him out for a few days at christmas last year which was fine. Jack only finished on 23rd so they were great about us leaving before that date to travel.
I think in UK it's officially 10 days they are allowed to take as long as they have permission.


----------



## xabiaxica

happydays123 said:


> Thanks Caz, I took him out for a few days at christmas last year which was fine. Jack only finished on 23rd so they were great about us leaving before that date to travel.
> I think in UK it's officially 10 days they are allowed to take as long as they have permission.


it does seem to depend on the school & around here a lot of foreign families seem to take their kids out willy nilly

I have never taken mine out of school during term time, but know other parents who have & the kids are given work to do while they are away


----------

